# Snowboarder cheats death



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Dayum good thing he had yet to begin his run..


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Insane, these guys are morons. Who else misses a once in a lifetime video op by pointing the camera straight down?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like fun terrain on the right day. Classic scenario for triggering that slide. Riding close to rocks on an exposed slope. Everyone is chomping at the bit to get out on some fun terrain but the old snow is so damn faceted it's going to be awhile before that stuff is relatively safe to be on. Glad it was only a close call.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Buried or not - those cliff bands and exposed rocks would have busted him up like Rihanna piping up to Chris Brown.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

WasatchMan said:


> Insane, these guys are morons. Who else misses a once in a lifetime video op by pointing the camera straight down?


Ha. Is it sad I was thinking the same thing? I hope the camera went down because he was trying to find his friend. But they are also part of the party that thought this was a smart decision....surely idiots.



marcdeo said:


> busted him up like Rihanna piping up to Chris Brown.


thats funny


----------

